# eTrust av 7.1 uninstall



## CBass (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone know where the uninstall file would be in eTrust's CA 7.1 antivirus removal? I would like to create a batch file that would uninstall 7.1 so that I don't have to go through Add/Remove programs on each pc. I believe previous versions would be the following path, but 7.1 is not:

-f"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoSetup.dll"

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

I would advise you to log the installation and write your own uninstallation software for it. 

Uninstallation of CA products dont uninstall anything i can say. Here is an example of how wrong it is to think that you uninstalled their [email protected]#$ ! All the junk remains behind. :

Installation of PP ( Another CA product )

88 files added
6 files deleted 
19 files updated
159 registry entries added
76 registry entries updated

Uninstallation of PP

22 files added ( DOH !!! )
46 files deleted
13 files updated
4 registry entries added
4 registry entries deleted ( that means all 159 added during installation is still there !!!! )
17 registry entries updated.

This is the sad fact about how softwares uninstall themselves. This is simply polluting peoples systems and disrespect.


----------

